
What everyone’s getting wrong about Amazon - dredmorbius
https://qz.com/282971/what-everyones-getting-wrong-about-amazon/
======
sharemywin
couldn't a lot of the same arguments be made about most grocery chains. they
sell a lot of generics. similar arguments could be made about google.

